# New to Forums



## Robert Brake (Nov 17, 2010)

Recently Raised Master. New Member.. Alvarado 314


----------



## JTM (Nov 17, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome Robert!


----------



## Robert Brake (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you! I have to admit this site is wonderful to read! I have been reading since joining earlier today. Great way to understanding many questions a Mason might have.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 17, 2010)

Robert Brake said:


> Thank you! I have to admit this site is wonderful to read! I have been reading since joining earlier today. Great way to understanding many questions a Mason might have.



You are very welcome! Blake and his staff place great effort into maintaining an informative & interactive site dedicated not only to Texas Masons but Masonry as a whole. Everyone should be able to leave this site with something each and every day. Masonry is not the Lodge or Grand Lodge, but Brothers like you, me and all the others here sharing a love for the craft with anyone who care enough to listen.

Take your time, enjoy!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome to the site my Brother!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Casey (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome brother!


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!!  I agree this is a great site with lots to read and think about, and use!


----------



## Bro Whalon (Nov 17, 2010)

Greetings I know I have gathered a few informative ideas and topics brought forward since I have been lurking around.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 17, 2010)

Keep reading brother! remember, tomorrow is a very new day.

God bless .... welcome aboard ... jwhoff


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome Brother!!


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

